# Looking for some helpers to uhhh, well, help me on my lil project ....



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Dont need much...

What I'm hoping to get from a good spread of folks are signal strengths.

If some of y'all wouldnt mind helping me I'd appreciate it. Looking for the normal average strength you have, or if you wanna get a gold star maybe the average over a week. Also, the lowest you'd have on any sort of repeated spots (I.e almost always you average x DB. But once a week you go get your special massage and the backroom is usually at y DB even tho your only there for an hour).

*edit* also if you feel extra spiffy and had run a data speed test (download/upload) on just the network, no wifi, that'd be handy, as would region your in too. Tho ain't picky, and will take whatever I can get lol.

Trying to gather some data points to see typical values across the spread. Looking to tweak some files that are dependant on mostly that, tho might annoy you with another question or two (quick stuff) if I'm able to find ssome peeps to help. My hopes are to get enough data to find a grouping that I can take and apply to the radio/internet tweaks and have them jive across the board.

So post here or pm if your interested in helping out.

P.S. - bmc .... empty your inbox rofl, your full up Mr popularity so can't respond to your pm heh.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ok...i guess i'll start this off. lol
mines always around -85 at my house.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Razor you rock my good sir. Out of curiosity, what's the lowest you'd go on a normal day?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Razor you rock my good sir. Out of curiosity, what's the lowest you'd go on a normal day?


not sure man. it's not something i usually look at when i'm out and about, but i will keep an eye on it. i think at work i'm around -95. The best i've seen recently was around -60.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

About -76 at my apartment at school. Lowest I've seen today is -74, highest -80.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, yall rock. Really appreciate it, and yeah if you happen to notice let me know, if not already helped!

Any others out there willing to share/help?

Another thing too that'd help is maybe where your at (as in region... ain't meanin street name ... tho I've been told I leave the windows mighty clean....)

And if you ever tested it what kind of download speed you get on just your network, not wifi, when you were at whatever signal strength you said.

Tho the last two requests I completely understand if folks don't wanna give out or do, respectively. But they would help out alot as well towards trying to map out some more data tweaks and make em more automatic and to a better degree too, maybe.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Up in hopes I can get some more.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been getting an average of -75, I've seen as low as -65 and as high as -85.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok well lots o numbers weren't in the cards. Prolly fine tho seeing as the difference from you 3 ain't to large. So assuming y'all don't live next to each other gives me a place to start.

Thanks guys, preciate it!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

right now... -89... but through out the day... i usually see it around -74
and as far as the region... how's a zip code? 84532
and max speed is 1007.1 kbs download and upload is 1340.7 kbs....
and i should note... this was while streaming pandora... although the song was almost over... so it was probably done.. and i ran it after i stoped pandora...
speeds were 1004 download and upload was 1435...


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Where/ how do I find this info on my phone?


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Menu/settings/about phone/status/signal strength 
Don't if mine will be what your looking for I don't stay in same place.... Lol but currently in hurricane, wv I'm -75 
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

